# 1647 Westminster Standards Proved by the KJV



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes, yes, after so many requests, this version was ALREADY in the works. It took a bit longer since the Confession AND the Catechisms are proved by the KJV. But here it is....stuff your holiday stocking with it!

And the wig...this one is likened unto Turretin.

[video=vimeo;31767707]http://vimeo.com/31767707[/video]


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 7, 2011)

From what edition did you take the text and prooftexts for this new volume? Is the format similar say to the FPP edition with proofs in double column bottom of the page, or single? The lulu sample was sort of sparse as far as getting an idea of the text.


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 7, 2011)

thank you very much.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 8, 2011)

The format is up and down, not multiple columns (1647).

I'll update the preview so that the pages reflect some from all over the book.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 21, 2011)

I just recieved a hardback copy of the 1647 WCF / KJV version. Totally Awesome. We now have a 1647 Version with the "historically accurate" KJV proofs to the WCF, LC and SC for all time.

www.lulu.com/spotlight/puritan

Hot off the press....

And, equally cool - the Kindle, Nook, Android and iPad version of the same work is at the Puritan Shop for 1/4 of the cost it takes to print the book.
The Puritan Shop

View attachment 2466


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 20, 2013)

*Update to wcf standards*

We updated the 1647 Confession into this new volume, which is on sale in the hardback edition here: The 1647 Westminster Confession of Faith with Scripture Texts and Proofs from the Authorized Version (KJV) by The Westminster Assembly (Hardcover)

The update also extends to the electronic versions as well:

Puritan Shop
1647 Westminster Confession of Faith eBook - KJV Bible| The Puritan Shop

Kindle
Amazon.com: The 1647 Westminster Confession of Faith With Scripture Proofs and Texts from the 1611 King James Bible, and all Subordinate Documents Included: Kindle Store

Nook
The 1647 Westminster Confession of Faith - KJV by Westminster Assembly: NOOK Book (eBook) | Barnes & Noble

It corrected a couple of misquoted verses and a couple of typos found in the original versions.


----------

